# FS Ski Porter, Ski Tote  New



## hurtmyknee (Jul 2, 2009)

*....*

....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Holla!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2009)

How much for the Boot Tote?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 2, 2009)

Did you say toke?  If so, yes please.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Root likes having a good ski toke!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Root likes having a good ski toke!



Grassi thinks he will be skiing with Root and GSS at some point this season.  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Grassi thinks he will be skiing with Root and GSS at some point this season.  :beer:


Root will be making a trip to one of the Bump or Busts.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Root will be making a trip to one of the Bump or Busts.



Nice.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 2, 2009)

Just don't toke too much or you'll "hurtyourknee"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 5, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Ski Porter Ski Tote
> New, unused
> $25 shipped US Pay Pal



You mean $2.50???


----------



## hurtmyknee (Jul 6, 2009)

Uh, no I mean you're a dick.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Uh, no I mean you're a dick.



whatever you were smoking before you set the prices can I have some????


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> whatever you were smoking before you set the prices can I have some????


+1...might as well bring enough for Grassi...:flame:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Uh, no I mean you're a dick.



OK folks let's play nice....

The item is for sale.  Post if you are interested.  If not, please go onto other places...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You mean $2.50???





hurtmyknee said:


> Uh, no I mean you're a dick.





thetrailboss said:


> OK folks let's play nice....
> 
> The item is for sale.  Post if you are interested.  If not, please go onto other places...



Considering hurtmyknee's sole purpose for joining and monitoring AZ is to sell his old gear I think he deserves all the ribbing he gets.  Mr. knee might be cool but he hasn't contributed any meaningful content to AZ....  On the other hand GSS contributes tons of deep and meaningful content....


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Considering hurtmyknee's sole purpose for joining and monitoring AZ is to sell his old gear I think he deserves all the ribbing he gets. Mr. knee might be cool but he hasn't contributed any meaningful content to AZ.... On the other hand GSS contributes tons of deep and meaningful content....


 
+1,  except the GSS part!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Considering hurtmyknee's sole purpose for joining and monitoring AZ is to sell his old gear I think he deserves all the ribbing he gets. Mr. knee might be cool but he hasn't contributed any meaningful content to AZ.... On the other hand GSS contributes tons of deep and meaningful content....


When it is ski season, we can expect a TR a day from GSS!


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 6, 2009)

23.99 for a new one including shipping from the ski from skitote.com web site

not that wrapping your hand around the ski and lifting for $0.00 doesn't work just as well.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> 23.99 for a new one including shipping from the ski from skitote.com web site
> 
> not that wrapping your hand around the ski and lifting for $0.00 doesn't work just as well.



Not to mention that he has it on eBay for $15 Buy It Now + $5 shipping...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SKI-PORTER-SKI-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

LMBFAO :lol:






http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-ANTHONY...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1240|293:1|294:50


----------



## tcharron (Jul 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> On the other hand GSS contributes tons of deep and meaningful content....



Is there some secret forum I can't see?  :-D


----------



## hurtmyknee (Sep 1, 2009)

tote still for sale


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Perfect timing...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Perfect timing...



+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Is there some secret forum I can't see?  :-D



ahaahahahahahahha..this thread has got to be a joke..I think IhurtmyKnee  is one of the Teton Gravity mags pulling our chain..and getting some cheap laughs..I'm on to you...Got Change For a Nickel?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 8, 2009)

Man I want this, but struggling to come up with the funds.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 8, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Man I want this, but struggling to come up with the funds.



Go tell HighwayStar you're taking up a collection to buy Killington.  That'll getcha at LEAST his last 5 bucks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2009)

How wide a ski can these carry? Looking for a tote for my 120mm pow boards.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 3, 2009)

still available.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2009)

PM sent




























;-)


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 3, 2009)

didn't get the pm


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2009)

Can you post some more pics?


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 3, 2009)

There's a pic on the thread opener.
thanks


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> didn't get the pm



you didn't get the joke either


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 3, 2009)

?  did you send a pm?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> ?  did you send a pm?



no 

have you posted anything on AZ that does not relate to the sale of old gear?


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Toke..*



Mildcat said:


> Just don't toke too much or you'll "hurtyourknee"



Did "knee" buy that smoke from you Grassi? Well pass it over here, you don't know what your doing with it! LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------

